# Hello



## Karl P. Fischer (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi. My name is Karl. I live in Champion Alberta, about 137 km south east of Calgary. I own a small shop that I work out of doing custom metal shaping and light forging/smithing. I joined this forum to be able to talk with other metal workers and also to find inspiration from other people's work. 
Looking forward to communicating with other members.
Thanks.


----------



## Alexander (Dec 15, 2016)

Cool. Champion is a neet town. Welcome and how did you find us?


----------



## Karl P. Fischer (Dec 15, 2016)

Alexander said:


> Cool. Champion is a neet town. Welcome and how did you find us?


Hi. Thanks. I just saw a little blurb on the Reynolds museum in Wetaskiwin on Facebook, haven't been there for years, the post discussed a metal working show and then one link led to another and here I am... 
Happy to find this site.


----------



## Alexander (Dec 15, 2016)

I was just looking at your tire changer and ballancer on alberta race car buy and sell earlier today. I liked the picture of the ballencer erlier today. Small world


----------



## Karl P. Fischer (Dec 15, 2016)

Alexander said:


> I was just looking at your tire changer and ballancer on alberta race car buy and sell earlier today. I liked the picture of the ballencer erlier today. Small world


Lol that's funny. I've managed to sell them, they are going to a new home Red Deer... that old Hunter horizontal balancer is a great machine.


----------



## Alexander (Dec 15, 2016)

I need a balancer and that pair looked like a good deal.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 16, 2016)

Welcome Karl. We love project pictures!


----------



## Karl P. Fischer (Dec 16, 2016)

PeterT said:


> Welcome Karl. We love project pictures!


I'll see what I can do!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 8, 2017)

Karl P. Fischer said:


> Hi. My name is Karl. I live in Champion Alberta, about 137 km south east of Calgary. I own a small shop that I work out of doing custom metal shaping and light forging/smithing. I joined this forum to be able to talk with other metal workers and also to find inspiration from other people's work.
> Looking forward to communicating with other members.
> Thanks.


Welcome Karl.


----------

